# DNA and poodle variants and haplotypes



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

[I am posting this as informational only about current studies being done on variants, haplotypes, breed specific diseases, correlation or not with low COIs and DNA analysis of standard poodles]

My breeder posted results of the DNA haplotypes and variants that are being studied and collected at the University of Manchester in Canada. It is very fascinating. Apparently the two dogs they requested she submit for testing were both fully heterozygous (6 different variants each- the most they can have) and one of them lacked haplotype #1 (which the majority of poodles carry). There are 27 identified haplotypes in all poodles and 14 identified in Standard Poodles. 

As I understand it, each individual dog has two haplotypes, one from each parent. Some dogs could be (1,1). Other dogs are (1,5) or (1,14) or (2,6), for example. In addition to the haplotypes and variants, the percent Wycliffe was looked at. Some of the dogs had up to 70% Wycliffe when going back 15 generations. The current average COI is 15% world wide, with certain countries having higher average COI's. This particular study included 81 standard poodles from around the world (most major countries are represented) with low COIs to study their haplotypes and variants (I think- it's getting complicated! LOL). 

["To date (May 2011) 14 haplotypes have been found in Standard Poodles. Some of these also occur in miniature and/or toy Poodles. Twenty seven haplotypes have been found in all varieties of Poodle.To date, haplotypes #22, 27, and 28 in the table have been found only in UK Standards. Haplotype #1 is the most common. Haplotype #4 occurs in higher frequency in reds & apricots." 

"Correlation of DLA Class II Haplotypes with Disease
A number of papers have been published looking to identify specific DLA Class II Haplotypes that are associated with increased risk of an immune mediated disease or a decreased risk of a disease. None are focused on Standard Poodles, but some on diseases of interest in other breeds. As one paper noted “..it was apparent that different breeds had different MHC associations with canine IMHA, which is similar to the observation that different human ethic groups can have different HLA associations with the same immune-mediated disease. Another paper noted, “We also found that homozygous dogs, regardless of their haplotype, tended to have earlier disease onset compared with heterozygous dogs.”**]

This is all very new. Scientific studies of dogs has been getting much more prevalent in the last 10 years. They are trying to identify (by DNA analysis) connections with disease in order to identify dogs and lines of dogs with the least chance of breed associated diseases as well as educate and learn about connections between disease and things beyond COI (they use a 15 generational COI). COI doesn't show if dogs are heterozygous in their genes. This University is focusing on the standard poodle. 

My pups close ancestor is the one that tested without haplotype #1 and with fully heterozygous variants (meaning all 6 variants were of 6 different types instead of 2,2,4,5,6,6 or something like that, they were 1,2,3,4,5,6). The breeder asked me to consider having my puppy tested before I spay her in case she may have this diverse genetic analysis, too. It is rare for standard poodles. Heavy breeding to unrelated foreign dogs over the last 10 years is likely accounting for it. She is determined to diversify the standard poodle gene pool, which isn't a bad thing. 

Have you submitted your dogs DNA to OFA? At some point they will be studying the DNA more there, too.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

Fascinating stuff. Do you have a link to the researcher's site and where we can apply to submit DNA samples? It does seem to be more common these days for breeders to use studs from other countries, possibly because of the modern pet passport scheme. A worldwide gene pool sounds like a good thing for a breed.


----------



## DoeValley Poodles (Jun 12, 2010)

Standard Poodle Project


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Another thread on this topic exists as well http://www.poodleforum.com/14-poodle-breeding/10839-clarifying-mhc-mumbojumbo.html


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yes, that's the study. The University of Manchester is in England, not Canada. Whoops. I guess it is being sponsored by the Poodle Club of Canada. No wonder my breeder was telling me you had to submit a rabies certificate along with the DNA sample when shipping to 'England'. I was a little confused. 

The link Doe Valley Poodles posted has info about submitting your poodles DNA to be part of the ongoing study.


----------

